
Show HN: Gaze – A CLI that helps you focus on writing code - wtetsu
https://github.com/wtetsu/gaze
======
ksaj
I tend to code exactly this way - vi in one terminal, and <up-arrow><enter> in
another terminal (tmux, actually) to test it. I will definitely be trying this
out since it would save me a lot of tapping and clicking when I'm
experimenting or refactoring.

~~~
ksaj
I just added:

    
    
        - ext: .lisp
          cmd: sbcl --script {{file}}
    

to ~/.gaze.yml and it works like a charm. I was looking for something like
this for a while.

~~~
wtetsu
Hi, thank you for using. And great! It's the usage I exactly assumed!

~~~
ksaj
You should have a donation link. I've been fiddling with gaze off and on this
eve. I love that I can simply write a quick test under my (defun ...) and then
:w, which is already my habit, to see if it works. This erases all the hubbub
I have to do in between saving and testing. A perfect niche. Gaze exactly
soothes a common pain point.

It is going to be part of my workflow, and at least worth a beer or highly
caffeinated beverage.

~~~
wtetsu
I really appreciate your lovely comments!

